# devmgr.xml missing on Dell laptop N5110 Inspiron



## alantb (Oct 10, 2018)

I accidentally ran my laptop battery down to 0%. Now it won't recharge AND I get a message telling me that 'devmgr.xml' is missing. Any Ideas?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If it's actually devmgr.*dll* that's missing try the steps here :- https://smallbusiness.chron.com/fix-device-manager-devmgrdll-error-49739.html

Try leaving it to charge overnight.


----------



## alantb (Oct 10, 2018)

I've left it on charge for a couple of days and it still won't do it. I get referred to a message that says that laptop batteries fail after a while ..... well even* I* knew that! Maybe the battery *has* failed but it's funny that it won't even blink after I took it out and put it back (it is still recognised as being in place) and it makes me wonder if the recent Windows glitch caused the problem.
The website you recommend gets rejected by Malwarebytes . . . .
Cheers and thanks - any more ideas?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's strange, I'm running Malwarebytes too and that link works for me.
I'm assuming it was Devmgr.dll (not Devmgr.xml)

Use these instructions, do this when you don't need to use the computer as it can take some time :-

Right-click Start > click Command Prompt (Admin) OR Windows Powershell (Admin)
In the new window type SFC /SCANNOW then press Enter (space before /)

Let it complete the scan.
When the scan has finished type REGSVRe32 DEVMGR.DLL then press Enter
A window should open saying DllRegisterServer in devmgr.dll succeeded.
Close both windows. Finished.
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## alantb (Oct 10, 2018)

Well I went to the Window's scan via powershell and it ran for ages, but now I don't get the message so I suppose it's fixed.... It's still running too slowly but the laptop suddenly started charging after four days being left on, *also *coincidentally or not,* after the scan..* Some things are more mysterious than they should be but that's computers I suppose. Well I made a good living working for IBM for 26 years so I ought not to complain.
Thanks for listening anyhow. Cheers, Alan


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Glad it's working better now.


----------

